# Has anyone used red or blue light therapy?



## brandyboop (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm really interested in trying one of the handheld devices.  I am curious if anyone has used them before and what one they would recommend.  I need something for the ruddiness in my cheeks, broken capillaries, and for fine lines.  I've read that red-light therapy is best for these, but I am interested in blue-light for the occasional breakout and because my daughter could benefit from the supposed break out benefits.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never even heard of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 20, 2011)

@Bonnie, here is the website for one of the devices: http://www.babyquasar.com/, some information on a tanning salon that does it: http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2011/11/01/health-watch-red-light-therapy/.  I'm just interested in a first hand account.  I got this information from a search engine.  I just wonder if it would be worth an investment.  The handheld devices range from $50 to some being around $600.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, I just have to update this.  Today is my birthday and I got the Silk'n FaceFX red light therapy device (they sell it on ShopNBC and The Shopping Channel).  So, I'm trying it out and I will post my findings for anyone that might be interested!


----------



## sara145wilson (Jan 9, 2012)

I Haven't heard of this therapy....Can you tell....in detail of this therapy


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sara145wilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I Haven't heard of this therapy....Can you tell....in detail of this therapy


I have done some research (mostly through Google and the FDA.GOV website) and there are various devices that have been introduced the past few years regarding light therapy. Supposedly blue light helps with acne due to the wavelengths of the light. It helps to dry up the area and kill bacteria that cause acne (I checked this out on the FDA website and they do approve these devices for those reasons.  FDA (Food and Drug Administration) has to approve all medical devices before a company can market them. Most of the hand held devices are devices that have been approved in one form or another through the years.  The FDA will test the initial device (after the company has supplied them with data) and give their recommendation (i.e. it can be marketed or it can't be).  Most of the devices were approved for use in dermatologist offices years ago.  Thus, the FDA determined years ago that these devices could be marketed for certain benefits.  Blue light is for acne.  Red light wavelengths work for skin lesions, sun spots, and broken capillaries.  

The device I bought (Silk'n FaceFX) states that it also can diminish wrinkles and pore size.  While I would love for it work for those claims, I am only going to really concentrate on what it does for the few sun spots that I have and for the broken capillaries that I have in my cheeks.  I've been using it every other day for the past week and it feel wonderful, but I can't comment on the effectiveness yet.  That's why I want to report back after I've given it a month (which is when you are supposed to start seeing some results).  I have a before picture, so I'm going to compare after that time.

The device is really simple to use.  It charges on a charging dock (similar to an Ipod dock) and when it is fully charged their is an indicator light that will change from orange to green.  Wash your face before you use it (but don't put any moisturizer on yet), then you run the device in circular motions on your face.  Concentrate it for 5 minutes or so in each area (cheeks, around mouth and chin, forehead, and neck).  It warms up and feels good, but it did list a precaution to keep your eyes closed when you use it around the eye area.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## Karren (Jan 9, 2012)

Better skin and it relieves aches and pains? Sounds too good to be true! How much was your unit?


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Better skin and it relieves aches and pains? Sounds too good to be true! How much was your unit?



I can't say anything about aches and pains (although I have seen other reviews saying that red light therapy helps in that area).  My unit was $250 on ShopNBC.com.  It's regular price is $300 (at least what it shows for retail).


----------



## Karren (Jan 10, 2012)

If it works... $250 isn't bad.... I'd pay that much if it got rid of my wrinkles!


----------



## Veronica L (May 29, 2012)

I canâ€™t say enough great things about the Silkn FaceFX device. After only a few uses people started complimenting me on how great my skin looked and after two months of consistent use the fine lines around my eyes are nearly gone! My mother even purchased one after I boasted about it and she has been using it every night for the last month and got a bunch of compliments. Great alternative to invasive procedures and expensive spa treatments. Love that I can use in privacy of my own home too. I do it while I catch up on my DVR.


----------



## Kimberly S (Jun 1, 2012)

I have used the FaceFX red light therapy and it seems to be working great for me. Of course this device also has heat, so I dont know if that's part of what you were looking into? 3 months and I am seeing reduced lines on both sides of my face and around my eyes. I certainly think it's worth a look if you are battling age like I am. Who wants to look 60 when you can look 30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Raina Smith (Jun 1, 2012)

I've used the silk n face fx.  it is a great device. very simple to use, especially if you're a mom. I reviewed it on my blog *Makeup by Kim Porter*


----------



## anglebanana (Jun 3, 2012)

I heard a friend used~but have some sequelae~~you can not stay in the sun for long time~~


----------



## Snow11 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just purchased one and was searching google to try to see other's experiences.  I've only used it twice so far.  While I haven't seen any results so far except for that temporary plumpness, I'm holding out hope it reduces the ( ) around my mouth.  I did notice some other things though - I don't wake up with eye bags, and it makes me VERY sleepy if I use it at night (believe me with issues of insomnia, this is a bonus).  I also noticed that my back pain - which recently went out after I slipped on a wet floor) - was lessened.  While I was using it, after and the next day (until I push myself too hard).  Which made me think that it has some kind of reflexology benefits? 

Oh, and I did notice that after just using it once on above eye area (those hoods we get when we hit 40ish), that it reduced that alot.  That area swelling is probably more due to poor circulation (fluid buildup) so I think the heat may have improved circulation and moved that fluid.  Only thing is, that area is pretty sensitive to heat, so I found it kind of uncomfortable to use it there.

ETA:  While looking up squalane oil, I think some of the mysterious improvement in my back pain might be due to the benefits of squalane oil - which supposedly can have a positive effect on joint pain.  Go figure - I just rubbed it right on my back to see what happens.


----------



## angelicaperetz (Sep 2, 2012)

I decided to try the Silkn blue acne device bought it from http://www.beautiful-online.com after over the counter products were no longer working. I have been using this 2x a day and I have noticed a difference within 24hrs. Its great, and I will keep update this post.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 3, 2012)

i've been using the Tanda Zap on my acne for about 2 weeks now because $49 at Ulta is more in line with my budget right now.  it has the blue light therapy as well as light vibrations and slight heat.  it has dried out some of my pimples without drying out my skin.  it goes through batteries so fast but does seem to be helping in my case.


----------



## Alain Joseph (Oct 3, 2012)

My sister did this blue light therapy from a [SIZE=11pt]cosmetic laser clinic of Toronto. It is found  really beneficial to her in removing acnes and oil content. [/SIZE]


----------

